# Perimonopause and using egg donation



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, I'm about to begin the journey of using egg donation from a clinic in Spain. I'm waiting for my Skype consultation in a few weeks. But since sending over all the paperwork I feel that things are changing for me in terms of perimenopause. Over the last 2 months my periods are 5 days late, hot flushes, sore boobs. I will make an appointment with my GP to get tested but would his affect me receiving donor eggs?  I know I have low egg reserve anyway (5 failed IVF attempts) so won't be surprised but don't what this to delay me starting my egg donor journey. Would anyone know if it would be different / extra drugs I would need to take if it's confirmed?  Thank you very much!


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi hillbill

I don't think I know the answer fully to your question but didn't want to read and run,

I have low egg reserves too and worry about the impending menopause, but I am not 100% sure but I don't think it will affect you- they give you drugs that put you into a false menopause anyway- so the drugs take over. 

I think I have read of ladies on here who have been in this situation and it just takes more tweaking with drugs- hopefully they will come along to give you some advice.

In the mean time try not to worry too much till you get all your results and speak to your clinic 

Best of luck

Xx


----------



## tarot (Feb 26, 2015)

I have just had 3 donor cycles, the last one resulting in my pregnancy and no, I don't think it will affect a donor cycle. 

I am 44 and was showing signs of peri menopause when I cycled. I also had very low egg reserve.

For my last cycle I was put into the menopause for four months with drugs to shrink my Endo and then ' started up' again with the medication when I started my cycle. Lining, progesterone everything completely controlled by the drugs so I really don't think it makes any different. 

Also some women have donor IVF into their fifties and they must be menopausal......

Good luck xx


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies for your advise. Only just beginning the egg donation process so it's all quite daunting at the moment. And to possibly be starting the menopause is another worry to add! But as you say it shouldnt affect the process too much. I've been battling in head and wondering if I was too old to have a baby and now the menopause possibly kicks in so that's not helping me and my age concerns either 😀  
Than you again ladies and I wish you both all the luck in the world. Px


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

You will be given medication to build and hold your lining so you are still ok as long as you still have a period of some shape or form. If you are using donor eggs then you will also be ok.


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Babiblue said:


> You will be given medication to build and hold your lining so you are still ok as long as you still have a period of some shape or form. If you are using donor eggs then you will also be ok.


You are replying to a post from 2016!


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

Anenome said:


> You are replying to a post from 2016!


lol I did not see that. I am trying to get used the the page and only seen the post. Thank you.


----------

